# Chagrin river steelhead



## fishaman1652 (Dec 28, 2011)

Got one out of the chagrin river around chagrin river park today at 1:00 using a blue and silver little cleo spoon and was only fishing for about an hour and it seemed to be the only one around.









Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Ten Bears (Jan 12, 2012)

Nice early fish.


----------



## KTkiff (Jul 30, 2004)

Nice job. Is that near the soccer fields?

Sent from my HTC One using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## fishaman1652 (Dec 28, 2011)

KTkiff said:


> Nice job. Is that near the soccer fields?
> 
> Sent from my HTC One using Ohub Campfire mobile app


I don't think it's near any soccer fields but it is right by the hill that people would use to go sledding and by the bridge where you cross the river. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## fishinnick (Feb 19, 2011)

Awesome!!!


----------



## TheUkrainian (Oct 16, 2012)

fishaman1652 said:


> I don't think it's near any soccer fields but it is right by the hill that people would use to go sledding and by the bridge where you cross the river.
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


I believe that's near the parking lot, correct? I think it'll still be a few weeks/few good rainfalls before they reach Mayfield.


----------



## fishaman1652 (Dec 28, 2011)

It is in Willoughby off of Reeves Rd and is closer to the lake just look up chagrin river park. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## steelyourface (Sep 19, 2013)

Do you use a leader with your spoon? I've been down there a lot the past couple weeks and haven't gotten a thing


----------



## TheUkrainian (Oct 16, 2012)

I never have. I just have a snap swivel on the end of my low-vis braided line. It might help, but I haven't really had any issues with my setup.


----------



## fishaman1652 (Dec 28, 2011)

I just use 8 lb. fluorocarbon and snap on a swivel also. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## FisheRx (Nov 8, 2012)

If you guys don't use a leader what is the point of a swivel? The only reason I can see is so you change lures without cutting line


----------



## TheUkrainian (Oct 16, 2012)

That's why I have it on my braided line. I can go from throwing a spoon to a crank to a small popper with a casting bubble in no time. 

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------

